

Reddit's secret plan for world domination - peter_dee
http://de.slideshare.net/MikeCole1/reddit-secret-planforworlddomination-21258371?ref=http://www.digiday.com/platforms/reddits-pitch-to-advertisers/

======
lazyjones
Funny pitch, it actually enticed me to try to advertise there, only to find
out that you cannot pay with a credit card if you're not in the US, UK or
Canada.

------
dewey
previous discussion: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5727518>

